# Linked belts?



## Splat (Mar 2, 2013)

As you guys know, your brain starts thinking ahead about other parts/issues even while you're still working on a particular part.   So as I'm rebuilding my Heavy 10's apron I got to thinking about the linked belts. My belt's in good shape. I have used a link belt on my drill press but that uses v pulleys. On these lathes we have the flat pulleys so I'm wondering how well a linked belt would work. So anyone here converted to a linked belt and how's that working for you?


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 2, 2013)

I hate these belts with a passion.  I use them as emergency belts at my job (HVAC) when I don't have the correct size but replace them on my next trip.  They are noisy and tend to flex and break on higher torque motors especially in cold weather.  They're expensive also (compared to regular belts)  They're meant to take the load on their sides.  They are also quite thin so you will probably get slippage.  If you do plan on running one run it inside out with the tabs facing up.  IMHO for the amount of effort in getting it and installing it it would be just as easy and probably work out better to get a automotive serpenting belt and stitch or glue it together.  Just my .02


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 2, 2013)

Two years ago I got my SB9A and needed a belt so I went to HF and picked up a link belt for 20 bucks for a temp fix until I could do a rebuilt and add a serp. belt and liked it so much I used it after the tear down. It runs quiet and does not slip as I did jam it once while doing a cut off and the v belt motor belt slipped but not the link belt. I do not know if the under mount lathes have enough room for the belt since mine is a bench mount. My link belt runs on the center of the flat pulleys after adjusting the counter shaft unit. The pic shows the way I use it when I first put it on before the rebuild as I had to make a part first. The lathe looks a lot better now and runs perfect with the link belt. I will keep the link belt and never go back to a flat belt.
Paul


----------



## fastback (Mar 2, 2013)

I have both red and green link belts.  They seem to be made of the same or similar material.  I use the automotive serpentine for my 10L.  I glued mine and it has been in place since I rebuilt the lathe.  That is 3 or 4 years.  All done with super glue, I still can't believe it.


----------



## Splat (Mar 2, 2013)

fastback said:


> I have both red and green link belts.  They seem to be made of the same or similar material.  I use the automotive serpentine for my 10L.  I glued mine and it has been in place since I rebuilt the lathe.  That is 3 or 4 years.  All done with super glue, I still can't believe it.



Super glue, really?! Wow, I'm surprised it's holding for you....I just wouldn't have thought it would hold up buit I'm glad it is.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 2, 2013)

shawn said:


> I had a link belt on my SB lathe and it was always slipping, I finally went to a serpentine belt that I stitched together with dental floss and it is 100% better. Its quieter and doesn't slip at all. I have 7-8 hours on the dental floss stitching and it shows absolutely no sign of giving up the ghost.
> 
> Shawn



Kevlar thread is great for stitching belts together.. If it will stop a bullet it should hold your belt together.

Gary


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 2, 2013)

I mulled over going with a lot of different options for a new belt but finally decided to stay with something "traditional".  I went with a "laced" belt from *AL BINO MACHINING &** CUSTOM FLATBELTS*  although I did opt for the 3-ply black poly nitrile instead of leather.  The "laced" refers to the metal loops on the ends of the belt that is joined by a pin, kind of like a hinge.

I'm very impressed with the belt.  It has plenty of "grip" and feels like it could last forever.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## bedwards (Mar 2, 2013)

I have two link belts from H/F on my Sheldon and they have done well. They are quiet and don't slip and they are American made. I bought them originally so I wouldn't have to remove the spindle to change them. I want to get a set for my Model O Mill but it takes wider belts and I haven't found them yet.




bedwards


----------



## Halteclere (Mar 11, 2013)

The green link belts and the red link belts come from different manufactures, Fenner Drives makes a "PowerTwist" series of links that primarily come in red, but the website also shows black belts. BDH Inc. standard link belts are green. Both companies offer link belts in a range widths, and have other belt solutions. From what I've read in woodworking forums, link belts reduce vibrations over the long term compared to standard "V" belts because link belts won't develop a memory of being bent around a pulley if the machine spends a lot of time sitting. 

I purchased a size "A" link belt (1/2" wide) and a size "B" link belt (5/8" wide) directly from BDH. It was cheaper to buy the 1/2" belt directly from the manufacture than what I could get through HF or any woodworking supply stores, and no suppliers had any 5/8" belts. Making a small order from the company was a breeze.

I put the 1/2" belt on my jointer, and at the same time did some realignment of the pulleys. It noticeably reduced machine vibration, but I can't say how much was due to the belt, and how much was due to better pulley alignment. So thumb-up here.

I put the 5/8" belt on my 24", 5hp bandsaw but had slippage trouble with some large resawing (15" cut). After replacing the link belt with a "V" belt I no longer had slippage issues. Looking at the link belt I could tell that the belt did not fully fall  into the pulley V and only half of the link sides were in contact with  the pulley rim. I haven't figured out if this slipping is an inherent problem with the link-belts, if the machine has an issue with how the belts are tightened such that I was not able to get the link belt sufficiently tight (I wasn't happy with the tension that I could get), or if the "V" belt that was on the machine, and which I matched my link belt size to, was an incorrect size that had been installed by the previous owner. 

Ultimately I have no complaints when using a link belt on a machine where I have not heavily loaded down, but did not have good results, for reasons not entirely known, on a machine under heavy load.


----------



## firemech (Mar 11, 2013)

I still use the leather belt with stitching (thread not metal clips). Seems to work good on my 9A


----------

